# Past Snow Totals



## ultimate09 (Oct 21, 2012)

In the past someone has posted a website that could be used for snow totals for previous months and years. Tried searching for it but have not been able to find it. Does anyone have any suggestions or know the site I am talking about?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.weather.gov/dtx/events


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

www.weatherworksinc.com


----------

